# Any fellow former teachers out there?



## MargotLilli (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to be an elementary school teacher (grade 4s) up until I retired a few years ago. I enjoyed spending my days with my husband but now I find myself missing my interactions with my students (grandchildren help fill the void but they just aren't the same as 25 9 year olds ). Does anyone know any good (preferably Canadian) volunteer programs which I could volunteer with in order to work with young kids?
Any other former teachers out there missing their students?


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

Former teacher here   Taught sciences at a community college for several years after retirement, but gave up the gig when class sizes and some other things started changing at the school where I taught. Didn't see so many young kids there, but, looking back, I sure did love the job. 

I live in Ontario and have *many* friends who are teachers or former teachers who always seem to be in the know about interesting community volunteer projects that need board members, and on-the-ground volunteers, and there's one project I think you might find especially interesting called "roots of empathy" which one of my former elementary school teacher friends has been involved with.  This is their website: http://www.rootsofempathy.org/  They go into elementary school classrooms with very young babies, and do simple activities. There is lots of research to show that this is very, very good for all involved, it's a really neat thing to find out more about, and they always needs tons and tons of volunteers to administer and run the program.


----------



## Bettye (Mar 23, 2012)

I was a teacher for 25 years in southern California and absolutely loved it! Although I do miss my students, I am enjoying some "me" time finally. I did at one point feel a little lost, but I now teach Sunday School at a local church every weekend and also offer free tutoring to a handful of the youth group members. Perhaps you could see if there are any volunteer opportunities that interest you at http://www.getvolunteering.com.


----------



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

You could consider private tutoring. You get interaction, and more than a little extra cash. I taught musical instruments on the side for years, and most of the time it earned me more than my real job per hour, I just couldn't get a large enough student base to support myself solely on that.


----------



## Elzee (Nov 14, 2012)

I was a home-school mom, does that count as being a former teacher? And I do miss my students - all of them. I have even kept in touch with each one of them. I can remember all my students names, and even their birthdays. Mind you, I only had three students.  One of them, the only girl, lives nearby.  She has a busy life and so, we see each other when we can. Both the boys are serving in the Navy, the oldest is overseas and the youngest, is still in training. Proud of them all.

After home-schooling, I realize it was time for me to take a break from kids. No grand kids yet, so making the best of my life between the generations.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been a teacher for over 30 years, but in the traditional Chinese sense - I taught martial arts, traditional Chinese medicine and Taoist philosophy. I'm a "Sifu" (_see-foo_), which in Chinese parlance is a blend of characters of "teacher" and "father", the latter because of the close relationship you often create with your students.

Actually I qualify as a Sigong (_see-gong_) or "grandmaster" since I have students who have their own students, but I only use the Sifu title in everyday affairs - Sigong is only used by my student's students.

Yeah, Chinese martial arts are familial that way. 

I'm "sort of" retired now - I have only one private student, I no longer practice or teach Chinese medicine - my time now is taken up with personal practice and writing. Sometimes I miss the days of 50 students in a class, but I don't miss the operational headaches of running a school.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Nov 14, 2012)

I was a cubscout leader for 6 years (2 years Tigers, 4 years Cubs) does that count?  lol  Okay, more life lessons than academics so I guess not. 

My suggestion for you would be to volunteer to help in the children's department at the library.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 1, 2013)

I would be better called an educator as my teaching was not traditional classroom and youngsters but small groups and individual computer and music instruction. I still do that today as part of my job as a librarian. I not only teach computer classes but I help people learn how to use the resources our library offers.

These days that includes a plethora of eReader devices, ACK!


----------



## MercyL (Jun 4, 2013)

MargotLilli said:


> I used to be an elementary school teacher (grade 4s) up until I retired a few years ago. I enjoyed spending my days with my husband but now I find myself missing my interactions with my students (grandchildren help fill the void but they just aren't the same as 25 9 year olds ). Does anyone know any good (preferably Canadian) volunteer programs which I could volunteer with in order to work with young kids?
> Any other former teachers out there missing their students?



I used to work with Special Needs students, full time, now I just substitute as a paraprofessional, Special Needs and ECE, on a part time basis.

I find that I do not actually miss the students, but then I live close to the schools where I substitute. It is not unusual for me to see a few students at the neighborhood park or the grocery store.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2013)

I also teach Sunday School to a handful of lovely young kids and I write the curriculum myself. 
I also serve on the management committee of our community  run child care centre.

I was a secondary teacher and I no longer have the energy to keep up with the younger generation so now  I devote myself more to helping seniors. It is just as satisfying as working with children so don't be afraid to try a new direction.


----------

